# Bucks Schedule released



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/52443892.html nice write up of the highs and lows of the schedule. The bucks start out with a lot of home games this year, and they open with the Pistons so CV returns on Halloween.


----------

